# Didn't Think I Would Be Posting Here So Soon...



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

After a week of fighting, my 4 month old Joey, lost his life due to an infection. I am absolutely devastated and I feel like his passing is all my fault. 

I thought he had a broken foot in the beginning due to the swelling in his back right foot, but it turned out he had an infection that started in his scrotum somehow, and gradually spread to his feet. I decided to take him to the vet this past monday when he had a sudden head tilt and had no balance whatsoever. The infection had quickly spread to his ears, but the vet told me his lungs were not yet affected. He was prescribed an antibiotic and the next day he was doing better. He had an appointment on wednesday and even the vet said he was doing better, and he was putting on weight. 

Thursday morning I realized he was breathing quite heavily, but didn't think anything of it since the vet said he was getting better, and he was eating. That night, I come home from a night of hanging with my best friends and boyfriend, and went to take my meds and give Joey his antibiotic, and there he was. Gone.

I feel so guilty. I could have taken him to the vet sooner. Maybe he could have lived through it then. He also must have suffered and died gasping for air... It kills me that I wasn't there to comfort him before he passed. He was alone. I never thought I would be posting here so soon. It kills me that my baby passed away.

He was the most bonded to me out of all of my rats. He was the only one who would not protest a single bit to being picked up. He licked and groomed my fingers. And he was the only one who has ever bruxed in my arms.

I'm truely devastated. I can't sleep and I can't stop from crying. I feel like it's all my fault. My baby is gone... :'(


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I know its hard but try not to blame yourself - it will eat you up. There are always going to be what ifs in times like these. You did everything you could, you had sought vets treatment. It sounds like a particularly vicious infection and you have no way of knowing if getting him treatment sooner would have helped since it was spreading so fast. Sometimes things just happen despite our best efforts. 
Best wishes and hugs x


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

oh sweetie I'm so sorry. Don't blame yourself though. You gave him a good life and he was obviously very much in love with you and happy. Life is going to happen and we can't change that. You did what you could to take care of him and he was getting better. I know it's so hard losing a precious ratty -hugs-


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you two for your kind comments. I really needed that.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news. I think we all feel somehow at fault when one of our fragile friends passes on, I know I sure do. Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm soo sorry for your great loss of little Joey. I know it's even harder when they're still so young. Beating yourself up about not going to the vet sooner won't bring him back or make you feel better. How were you to know and when you did see something was wrong you did take him. Sometimes life is just ****...but it happens anyway! Hang in there.


----------

